# Verfügbare Biosupdates für AM4-Boards



## Gast201808102 (7. März 2017)

*Verfügbare Biosupdates für AM4-Boards*

*~ FYI ~

Verfügbare Biosupdates für AM4-Boards
(Stand 22.03.2017)*

Da es den AM4-Chipsätzen so kurz nach dem Erscheinen  offenbar noch massiv an Optimierung zu fehlen scheint, habe ich euch  hier mal eine kleine Auswahl an AM4-Mainboards mit den jeweils aktuellen  BIOS-Versionen zusammengestellt.
Einfach das gewünschte Mainboard anklicken und ihr landet in den  meissten Fällen direkt bei den BIOS-Updates. Die Liste wird in den  nächsten Tagen noch erweitert.
Wenn ihr hier noch den einen oder anderen Mainbordhersteller vermisst  schickt mir einfach eine Nachricht und ich Pflege diesen hier ein.
​


*AMD

  Socket AM4/AMD Ryzen™ Processor Software Drivers  
*bisherige Versionen: *16.50.2601*​​ (02.03.2017)*

 ASRock:

**AB350M-HDV (mATX)*
aktuelle Version: Sorry. No data so far.*

AB350M (mATX)
*aktuelle Version: *1.22 **[BETA] *(09.03.2017) **update* *
                             1.Improve XMP DRAM compatibility.
                             2.Add Simultaneous Multi-Threading(SMT) item in BIOS setup.

*AB350 Pro4*
aktuelle Version:* 1.4**2 [BETA]* (09.03.2017)* *update*
*                             1.Improve XMP DRAM compatibility.
                             2.Add Simultaneous Multi-Threading(SMT) item in BIOS setup.*
 * 
*AB350M Pro4 (mATX)*
aktuelle Version:  *1.02**[BETA]* (09.03.2017)* *update***
* 1.Improve XMP DRAM compatibility.
                             2.Add Simultaneous Multi-Threading(SMT) item in BIOS setup.

*Fatal1ty AB350 Gaming K4*
aktuelle Version:  *1.42**[BETA]* (09.03.2017)* *update** 
1.Improve XMP DRAM compatibility.
                             2.Add Simultaneous Multi-Threading(SMT) item in BIOS setup.

*Fatal1ty X370 Gaming K4
*aktuelle Version:  *1.64 **[BETA]* (13.03.2017)* *update** 
1.Add DRAM Timing in OC Tweaker.

*Fatal1ty X370 Professional Gaming*
aktuelle Version:  *1.55 **[BETA]* (13.03.2017)* *update** 
1.Add DRAM Timing in OC Tweaker.

 *X370 Killer SLI*aktuelle Version:  *1.63**[BETA]* (13.03.2017)* *update*
*1.Add DRAM Timing in OC Tweaker.*

X370 Killer SLI/ac
*aktuelle Version: *1.63[BETA]*(13.03.2017)* *update***
* 1.Add DRAM Timing in OC Tweaker.*

 X370 Taichi*
aktuelle Version:  *1.55**[BETA]*(13.03.2017)* *update***
*1.Add DRAM Timing in OC Tweaker.*
 
Asus:

**ROG CROSSHAIR VI HERO
*bisherige Versionen: 0702, 5704,* 0902* (17.03.2017) **update***
*~Improve system stability

*PRIME X370-PRO*
bisherige Versionen: 0233, 0404, 0502, *0504* (28.02.2017)
~Enhance memory compatibility.

*PRIME B350-PLUS
*bisherige Versionen: 0235, 0406, *0503* (28.02.2017)
~Enhance memory compatibility.

*PRIME B350M-A (mATX)
*bisherige Versionen: 0226, 0405, *0502* (28.02.2017)
~Enhance memory compatibility.


*GIGABYTE: 

**GA-AB350M-Gaming 3**  (mATX)
*bisherige Versionen: F1, *F2 *(20.02.2017)

*GA-AB350-Gaming 3*
bisherige Versionen: F1, F2, F3, *F4*
aktuelle Version: *F5* (08.03.2017)
~Improve system capability 
 
*GA-AB350-Gaming
*bisherige Versionen: *F1* (15.02.2017)
~First release

 *GA-AX370-GAMING 5                    *
bisherige Versionen: F1, F2, F3, F5c
aktuelle Version: *F5**d* *[BETA]* (14.03.2017)* *update** 
~Improve DDR compatibility
~Enable XSplit Broadcaster / Gamecaster 12 months premium license

*GA-AX370-GAMING K7*
bisherige Versionen: F2
aktuelle Version: *F3b* (14.03.2017) *[BETA] *update*
*~Enable XSplit Broadcaster / Gamecaster 12 months premium license


*MSI:

**B350 PC Mate (ab 04/2017)**
*
* B350 TOMAHAWK*
bisherige Versionen: *1.0*

*B350 TOMAHAWK ARCTIC* *(ab 04/2017)
*aktuelle Version: *H.0* (07.03.2017)*
*
*B350M Gaming Pro  (mATX)
*bisherige Versionen: 2.0
aktuelle Version: *2.1 *(13.03.2017) **update**
~Improved system stability.

*B350M Mortar  (mATX)
*bisherige Versionen: *n/a**

B350M MORTAR ARCTIC (ab 04/2017)**
*aktuelle Version: *A.0 *(09.03.2017)*

B350M BAZOOKA (ab 04/2017)
*aktuelle Version: *1.0* (16.03.2017)*

**X370 Gaming Pro* *(ab 04/2017)*

*X370 GAMING PRO CARBON
*bisherige Versionen: 1.0
aktuelle Version: *1.1 *(08.03.2017) **update*
*~Improved system stability.*
* 
*X370 XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM                    
*bisherige Versionen: *1.1* (01.03.2017)

*X370 KRAIT GAMING (ab 04/2017)
*aktuelle Version: *1.0* (10.03.2017)*
*
*X370 SLI PLUS (ab 04/2017)*
*https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/X370-KRAIT-GAMING.html#down-bios*
*
Biostar:*

*Hi-Fi B350S1 (mATX)
*bisherige Versionen: *n/a*
*ab 04/2017 
Racing B350ET2
*bisherige Versionen:B35BS210
aktuelle Version:  *B35BS314 *(14.03.2017) **update*
*~Improved Memory Compatibility

*Racing B350GT3
*bisherige Versionen:B35AS208
aktuelle Version:  *B35AS314*(14.03.2017)* *update*
*~Improved Memory Compatibility

*Racing B350GT5
*bisherige Versionen:B35AG210
aktuelle Version: *B35AG314* (14.03.2017)* *update*
*~Improved Memory Compatibility

*Racing X370GT3
*bisherige Versionen: *n/a*

*Racing X370GT5
*bisherige Versionen: X37AG210aktuelle Version: *X37AG314*(14.03.2017)* *update*
*~Improved Memory Compatibility
*
Racing X370GT7
*bisherige Versionen: X37AG210, X37AG307
aktuelle Version: *X37AG314* (14.03.2017) **update*
*~Improved Memory Compatibility*


*


*~ F**or**Y**our**I**nterest** ~*​


----------



## volty (8. März 2017)

*AW: Verfügbare Biosupdates für AM4-Boards*

Das  ATX Gaming 3 Von Gigabyte hat schon wieder ein Update (F5)


----------



## darkpope (8. März 2017)

*AW: Verfügbare Biosupdates für AM4-Boards*

Asrock hat heute Beta-Biose veröffentlicht, die die Blink-Blink (RGB-Beleuchtung) - Optionen freischalten / erweitern. Wieso bekommt aber das AB350 Pro das ebenfalls, obwohl es gar kein RGB Dingensbummens hat .


----------



## Gast201808102 (8. März 2017)

*AW: Verfügbare Biosupdates für AM4-Boards*

& eingepflegt.


----------



## blautemple (9. März 2017)

*AW: Verfügbare Biosupdates für AM4-Boards*

Auf dem FTP von MSI (www.msi-ftp.de:8080) werden die BIOS Versionen von MSI schon vorher veröffentlicht


----------



## tarnari (9. März 2017)

*AW: Verfügbare Biosupdates für AM4-Boards*

Was das Asus CH6 angeht, ist momentan Vorsicht geraten und ab Post 77 zu lesen. Ich würde vom BIOS 5803 im Moment die Finger lassen. Tatsache ist, dass es nicht wie oben geschrieben, "noch nicht offiziell" erhältlich ist, sondern nicht mehr, weil Asus es von der Site genommen hat, nachdem sich herausgestellt hat, dass sich immer mehr Leute ihr Board unwiederbringlich zerschießen und dies vielleicht(!) auf dieses Beta-BIOS zurückzuführen ist. Wer Interesse hat, etwas weiter hinten im Thread gibt es auch eine kurzzusammenfassung, was anscheinend zu dem Brick führt.

Es ist ebenfalls darin zu lesen, dass Asus den Fehler nachstellen konnte und an einem BIOS arbeitet, welches mit Glück morgen rauskommt. Es wird ein zerschossenes Mainboard aber nicht wiederbeleben können.

Und ebenfalls im Moment noch ganz wichtig. Möglicherweise tritt der Fehler auf in Verbindung mit der BIOS-Flash Funktion der AI-Suite oder dem Blindflash per USB weshalb geraten wird nur aus dem BIOS heraus zu flashen und die AI-Suite zu deinstallieren oder zumindest ohne die Flashfunktion zu installieren.


----------



## tobse2056 (9. März 2017)

*AW: Verfügbare Biosupdates für AM4-Boards*

Biostar Racing B350GT3 hat auch zwei neue Bios Versionen(B35AS308 und B35AS303 )  beide wegen Speicher Kompatibilität   .. haben  bei  mir allerdings auch nichts verbessert .. eher verschlechtert da es keinen Fallback auf die Standard Einstellungen mehr gibt und man immer nen cmos Reset machen muss. Dafür muss man die RAM Timings nicht mehr in Hexadezimal umrechnen und eintragen sondern kann die normalen Dezimalwerte nehmen. Und die Lüftersteuerung kennt nur noch Low oder Fullspeed  .

Naja, wenigstens probieren sie es


----------



## Elistaer (10. März 2017)

*AW: Verfügbare Biosupdates für AM4-Boards*

Hallo ReDD 

Gerade gestöbert und gefunden. 

Für ASRock  Taichi x370 Beta Treiber 1.54

ASRock > X370 Taichi



GS6 via Web


----------



## tarnari (10. März 2017)

*AW: Verfügbare Biosupdates für AM4-Boards*

Es gibt scheinbar einen Weg, um das Problem zu verhindern:
Workaround for ASUS Crosshair VI Hero bricks due to random BIOS updates. : Amd


----------



## tarnari (10. März 2017)

*AW: VerfÃ¼gbare Biosupdates fÃ¼r AM4-Boards*

Sorry für Doppelpost, aber ich denke, das Board ist es Wert.
Es gibt ein neues Beta-Bios 0902, welches Elmor von Asus auf Overclock.net verlinkt hat, welches den Bug verhindert soll. Er empfiehlt das BIOS dringendst. Dennoch rät er ebenso dazu den Workaround weiterhin zu nutzen.
ROG Crosshair VI overclocking thread - Page 83
ROG Crosshair VI overclocking thread


----------



## schnurboy (11. März 2017)

*AW: Verfügbare Biosupdates für AM4-Boards*

http://cdn.overclock.net/f/f9/f9405f68_LastBench.png


----------



## GamingWiidesire (12. März 2017)

*AW: Verfügbare Biosupdates für AM4-Boards*

Für das MSI B350 Tomahawk fehlt Version 110, 112, 113, 114 und 115.


----------



## Nordbadener (13. März 2017)

*AW: Verfügbare Biosupdates für AM4-Boards*



GamingWiidesire schrieb:


> Für das MSI B350 Tomahawk fehlt Version 110, 112, 113, 114 und 115.


Hat die Updates schon irgendjemand ausprobiert?
Solange die nicht auf der deutschen Seite stehen, lasse ich mal die Finger davon.


----------



## GamingWiidesire (13. März 2017)

*AW: Verfügbare Biosupdates für AM4-Boards*

Sie alle stehen auf dem offiziellen MSI FTP Server. Habe Version 113,114 und 115 ausprobiert, konnte außer bisschen schnellere Initialisierungsgeschwindigkeit nichts Neues feststellen.

113 (07.03.17):
http://msi-ftp.de:8080/main.html?do...d7203a0d992db7b80ce&realfilename=7A34_113.zip
114 (08.03.17):
http://msi-ftp.de:8080/main.html?do...4526cd7ee79b8424&realfilename=E7A34AMS_114.7z
115 (10.03.17):
http://msi-ftp.de:8080/main.html?do...b485e66ce7276173&realfilename=E7A34AMS_115.7z

Für neuere Updates einfach unter MHK FTP Server anmelden klicken und dann zum Ordner BIOS/AM4/.


----------



## darkpope (13. März 2017)

*AW: Verfügbare Biosupdates für AM4-Boards*

Asrock hat ebenfalls neue Beta-Biosrevisionen auf deren Webseite. Anscheinend ist die Speicheranbindung erweitert worden.


----------



## GamingWiidesire (18. März 2017)

*AW: Verfügbare Biosupdates für AM4-Boards*

Version 121 (16.03.17) für das MSI B350 Tomahawk wurde heute veröffentlicht:
Dropbox - E7A34AMS.121

Changelog:


> fixed some memory/voltage bugs



Bisher noch nicht auf dem offiziellen MSI FTP Server verfügbar. Hab die Version bereits drauf, allerdings läuft mein Dual Rank Hynix Arbeitsspeicher weiterhin mit maximal mit 2666 MHz.

edit:
Ob es am neuen BIOS liegt, kann ich nicht 100% sagen, aber ich konnte sowohl die CPU Spannung von 1,352V auf 1,32V bei 3,9 GHz  als auch die Timings von CL16-17-17-35-1N auf CL14-14-14-34-1N absenken (weiterhin 1,2V).


----------



## ForceOne (22. März 2017)

*AW: Verfügbare Biosupdates für AM4-Boards*

Wird der Thread überhaupt aktuell gehalten?

Kann mir jemand den Link für das aktuellste BIOS von MSI (B350 Tomahawk) schicken? Bin mir nicht sicher ob die Version 122 die richtige ist.


----------



## MoselGladiator (22. März 2017)

*AW: Verfügbare Biosupdates für AM4-Boards*

Es hat sich noch einiges geändert beim Tomahawk. SMT ist nun deaktivierbar und die Fastbootoptionen (vermutlich wg. Bugs) entfernt worden. Besser läuft mein RAM nicht, eher schlechter.

Link: Dropbox - E7A34AMS.121


----------



## Gast201808102 (22. März 2017)

*AW: Verfügbare Biosupdates für AM4-Boards*



ForceOne schrieb:


> Wird der Thread überhaupt aktuell gehalten?



Jep, wenn die Zeit es erlaubt - so wie gerade eben. Für den Rest seid ihr zuständig. 

p.s.: ich verlinke auch ausschliesslich die auf den internetseiten der hersteller feilgebotenen versionen.
p.p.s.: wenn es neue boards/bios-versionen gibt, einfach mal ne nachricht an mich und ich pflegs ein. geht dann auch wesentlich flotter.


----------



## GamingWiidesire (23. März 2017)

*AW: Verfügbare Biosupdates für AM4-Boards*



ReDD_1973 schrieb:


> p.s.: ich verlinke auch ausschliesslich die auf den internetseiten der hersteller feilgebotenen versionen.


Der MSI FTP Server ist auch von MSI 

110 (09.03.2017) wird nun auf der MSI Website gelistet für das MSI B350 Tomahawk.

Heute wurde Beta 131 (23.03.2017) veröffentlicht:
Dropbox - E7A34AMS.131


----------



## ForceOne (23. März 2017)

*AW: Verfügbare Biosupdates für AM4-Boards*

Hat die Beta 131 von MSI schon jemand getestet?


----------



## GamingWiidesire (23. März 2017)

*AW: Verfügbare Biosupdates für AM4-Boards*



ForceOne schrieb:


> Hat die Beta 131 von MSI schon jemand getestet?


Jop, bereits drauf. Hynix Dual Rank RAM läuft weiterhin nicht höher als 2666 MHz, Initialisierungszeiten haben sich nicht verringert und neue Funktionen habe ich auch keine entdeckt.


----------



## Njghtmare (24. März 2017)

*AW: Verfügbare Biosupdates für AM4-Boards*

Neue Bios Version für das Asus Prime X370 Pro ist erschienen.

PRIME X370-PRO | Mainboards | ASUS Deutschland


----------



## GamingWiidesire (24. März 2017)

*AW: Verfügbare Biosupdates für AM4-Boards*

Neues Bios 132 (24.03.17) für das MSI B350 Tomahawk:
http://msi-ftp.de:8080/main.html?do...a8259823b97b13d670c&realfilename=7A34_132.zip


----------



## ForceOne (24. März 2017)

*AW: Verfügbare Biosupdates für AM4-Boards*

2 Bios Updates innerhalb von 18 minuten bei MSI... da stimmt doch irgendwas nicht


----------



## GamingWiidesire (24. März 2017)

*AW: Verfügbare Biosupdates für AM4-Boards*



ForceOne schrieb:


> 2 Bios Updates innerhalb von 18 minuten bei MSI... da stimmt doch irgendwas nicht


Bisher gibt es 10 Bios Versionen für das MSI B350 Tomahawk (100, 110, 112, 113, 114, 115, 121, 131, 132), einfach genial


----------



## ForceOne (24. März 2017)

*AW: Verfügbare Biosupdates für AM4-Boards*

Hat jemand bei der MSI 132 Version große Änderungen feststellen können?


----------



## GamingWiidesire (24. März 2017)

*AW: Verfügbare Biosupdates für AM4-Boards*

Größte Neuerung ist CPU BCLK (bis 103 MHz).

Kompletter Changelog:
MSI B350 Tomahawk Bios Overview : Amd


----------



## derTino (24. März 2017)

*AW: Verfügbare Biosupdates für AM4-Boards*

ASUS Prime X370-Pro Version 0511

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X370-PRO/PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-0511.zip


----------



## Schwette (24. März 2017)

*AW: Verfügbare Biosupdates für AM4-Boards*

ASUS PRIME B350-PLUS
BIOS Update:  Version 0513 
2017/03/23
1.Improve system performance.
2.Make CPU temperature more precise.


----------



## GamingWiidesire (27. März 2017)

*AW: Verfügbare Biosupdates für AM4-Boards*

Neues Bios 133 (27.03.17) für das MSI B350 Tomahawk:
Dropbox - E7A34AMS.133


----------



## blautemple (27. März 2017)

*AW: Verfügbare Biosupdates für AM4-Boards*



GamingWiidesire schrieb:


> Neues Bios 133 (27.03.17) für das MSI B350 Tomahawk:
> Dropbox - E7A34AMS.133



Schon getestet? Mit 1.32 habe ich den RAM nicht mehr auf 2933MHz bekommen.


----------



## GamingWiidesire (27. März 2017)

*AW: Verfügbare Biosupdates für AM4-Boards*

Mache ich heute am Abend, hatte auch unter 132 von 2666 auf 2400 runterschrauben müssen.


----------



## blautemple (27. März 2017)

*AW: Verfügbare Biosupdates für AM4-Boards*

OK, gerade mal kurz getestet, ich muss den RAM immer noch auf 2400MHz runterstellen...
Dann muss ich wohl weiterhin bei 1.15 bleiben ^^


----------



## GamingWiidesire (27. März 2017)

*AW: Verfügbare Biosupdates für AM4-Boards*

115? Läuft bei dir 131 nicht?

Bei mir weiterhin dasselbe Problem bei 133, maximal 2400 MHz. Hab jetzt aber kein Bock auf nochmaliges Zurückflashen gehabt und habe den BCLK auf 103, somit habe ich 2470 MHz. 
Interessanterweise ist der Speicher nun auf 2N, nicht mehr 1N. Muss am 133er BIOS liegen. 
Diese Woche noch bekomme ich neuen 3200 CL15 Speicher, insofern kann ich das verschmerzen.


----------



## blautemple (28. März 2017)

*AW: Verfügbare Biosupdates für AM4-Boards*



GamingWiidesire schrieb:


> 115? Läuft bei dir 131 nicht?
> 
> Bei mir weiterhin dasselbe Problem bei 133, maximal 2400 MHz. Hab jetzt aber kein Bock auf nochmaliges Zurückflashen gehabt und habe den BCLK auf 103, somit habe ich 2470 MHz.
> Interessanterweise ist der Speicher nun auf 2N, nicht mehr 1N. Muss am 133er BIOS liegen.
> Diese Woche noch bekomme ich neuen 3200 CL15 Speicher, insofern kann ich das verschmerzen.



115 ist das letzte bei dem ich den Speicher wenigstens mit 2933MHz fahren kann. Seit dem ging das mit keiner mehr...
Keine Ahnung was MSI da geändert hat...


----------



## ForceOne (28. März 2017)

*AW: Verfügbare Biosupdates für AM4-Boards*

Gibt anscheinend eine ein Update. 143 fürs MSI Titanium.

http://msi-ftp.de:8080/


----------



## GamingWiidesire (28. März 2017)

*AW: Verfügbare Biosupdates für AM4-Boards*



ForceOne schrieb:


> Gibt anscheinend eine ein Update. 143 fürs MSI Titanium.
> http://msi-ftp.de:8080/


Direkter Link:
http://msi-ftp.de:8080/main.html?do...ec9bba0d41d8f2548bb&realfilename=7A31_143.zip


----------



## Am286 (30. März 2017)

*AW: Verfügbare Biosupdates für AM4-Boards*

ASUS Crosshair VI Hero jetzt offiziell mit 1002 auf der Website zum Download


----------



## Krautmaster (30. März 2017)

*AW: Verfügbare Biosupdates für AM4-Boards*

MSI 350 Mortar. BIOS 1.1 (offiziell) - vom 24.3.

-> ram nicht >2400 zu betreiben (Trident Z SR 2 Module 3400er CL16 Ram(


----------



## GamingWiidesire (31. März 2017)

*AW: Verfügbare Biosupdates für AM4-Boards*



Krautmaster schrieb:


> -> ram nicht >2400 zu betreiben (Trident Z SR 2 Module 3400er CL16 Ram(


Bist du dir da mit SR sicher? 

TridentZ 3400 CL16 ist eigentlich Dual Rank und Dual Sided. Basiert also nicht auf 8Gbit B-Die (K4A8G085WB), sondern auf 4 Gbit E-Die (K4A4G085WE).

Quelle für Dual Rank & Dual Sided:
G.SKILL Trident Z 16GB DDR4-3400 Review - Overclockers


----------



## defender197899 (31. März 2017)

*AW: Verfügbare Biosupdates für AM4-Boards*

für das Asus Prime X370 Pro gibt es ein neues Bios 
[Sammelthread] ASUS Prime X370-Pro (AM4) - Seite 22


----------



## Cilitbeng (1. April 2017)

*AW: Verfügbare Biosupdates für AM4-Boards*

Hallo zusamen, 

ich habe das PRIME B350M-A (mATX) Motherboard. Neuste Version ist die 0514 vom 30.03.

PRIME B350M-A BIOS 0514
1.Improve system stability.
2.Enhance memory compatibility
3.Improve CPU temperature monitor function

PRIME B350M-A | Mainboards | ASUS Deutschland

Kleiner Hinweis:

Auch wenn ihr Windows 10 nutzt, schaut am besten unter Windows 8.1 oder Windows 7 nach, wenn ihr das OS auswählen sollt.  Bei Windows 10 werden die Einträge nicht gepflegt, sprich da ist das Bios noch bei 0509. Das Bios was ihr unter Win 8.1 und Win 7 findet läuft natürlich auch mit Win 10. 

PS:
RAM Takt kommt nicht über 2400Mhz mit dem 0514 Bios
Corsair Vengeance LPX CMK16GX4M2B3000C15


----------



## ForceOne (2. April 2017)

*AW: Verfügbare Biosupdates für AM4-Boards*

Weiß jemand warum MSI alle BIOS-Versionen vom FTP gelöscht hat?


----------



## MoselGladiator (3. April 2017)

*AW: Verfügbare Biosupdates für AM4-Boards*

Ja. Durch bestimmte BIOS Versionen war ein irreparabler Schaden möglich, laut einem MSI Moderator des offiziellen Forums. Und genau bei mir ist das wohl geschehen und hat den RAM gebruzzelt. Ich hab festgestellt, dass vor allem XMP, BLCK und gespeicherte OC-Profile sehr böse für die Boards und vor allem den Speicher waren. Wer eine nähere Erklärung möchte wie der Fehler zu begehen oder zu vermeiden ist beim Tomahawk kann auch gerne per PN schreiben.


----------



## GamingWiidesire (3. April 2017)

*AW: Verfügbare Biosupdates für AM4-Boards*

Der MSI Moderator von dem du sprichst, meinte explizit es liegt an fehlerhaften AGESA Code (ab 131 ist 1.0.0.4 Release Candidate 1 AGESA Code integriert). Diese Woche sollen Beta Versionen mit finalem 1.0.0.4 AGESA Code kommen, bei denen die Probleme behoben sein sollen. 

Ob dein toter Speicher etwas damit zu tun hat, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Crush4r (3. April 2017)

*AW: Verfügbare Biosupdates für AM4-Boards*

für das ASUS Prime X370 PRO gibt es schon das 0511 und 0515. nur für die vollständigkeit xD


----------



## MoselGladiator (3. April 2017)

*AW: Verfügbare Biosupdates für AM4-Boards*



GamingWiidesire schrieb:


> Der MSI Moderator von dem du sprichst, meinte explizit es liegt an fehlerhaften AGESA Code (ab 131 ist 1.0.0.4 Release Candidate 1 AGESA Code integriert). Diese Woche sollen Beta Versionen mit finalem 1.0.0.4 AGESA Code kommen, bei denen die Probleme behoben sein sollen.
> 
> Ob dein toter Speicher etwas damit zu tun hat, weiß ich nicht.




Wenn ich mich nicht irre betrifft der Agesa Code die Cpu, Speicher ist davon nicht betroffen. 

Dass ich den Speicher gegrillt habe ist meine Verfehlung, müsste aber trotzdem durch den Hersteller gesperrt werden. und somit ein Defekt ausgeschlossen werden.


----------



## ForceOne (3. April 2017)

*AW: Verfügbare Biosupdates für AM4-Boards*

AMD Ryzen: Hohere Min-Fps in Dota 2, AGESA-Update bringt weitere Verbesserungen


----------



## peiki1994 (5. April 2017)

*AW: Verfügbare Biosupdates für AM4-Boards*

Fürs MSI Gaming Pro Carbon gibt es schon das BIOS 1.2 Support fur  X370 GAMING PRO CARBON | Motherboard - The world leader in motherboard design | MSI Deutschland


----------



## Hyde55 (5. April 2017)

*AW: Verfügbare Biosupdates für AM4-Boards*

Neue Bios von Heute:
Download unter Windows 7 32 Bit

PRIME B350-PLUS BIOS 0605
Beta BIOS for AGESA 1004A


----------



## Hyde55 (5. April 2017)

*AW: Verfügbare Biosupdates für AM4-Boards*

Uuups, doppelt, Sorry


----------



## Schwette (8. April 2017)

*AW: Verfügbare Biosupdates für AM4-Boards*

Version 0515

Beschreibung 	PRIME B350-PLUS BIOS 0515

1.Improve system stability.

2.Enhance memory compatibility

3.Improve CPU temperature monitor function

Dateigröße 	5.76 MBytes

Update 2017/04/07


----------



## JustBrainless (8. April 2017)

*AW: Verfügbare Biosupdates für AM4-Boards*



GamingWiidesire schrieb:


> Diese Woche noch bekomme ich neuen 3200 CL15 Speicher, insofern kann ich das verschmerzen.



Na gut für dich ist es dann unrelevant.


----------



## Schwette (10. April 2017)

*AW: Verfügbare Biosupdates für AM4-Boards*

Beschreibung 	ASUS PRIME B350-PLUS BIOS 0606
Update AGESA to 1.0.0.4a
Dateigröße 	5.84 MBytes
Update 2017/04/10


----------



## defender197899 (10. April 2017)

*AW: Verfügbare Biosupdates für AM4-Boards*

Neues Bios für das Asus Prime X370 Pro
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/PRIME_X370-PRO/PRIME-X370-PRO-ASUS-0604.zip


----------



## Cilitbeng (11. April 2017)

*AW: Verfügbare Biosupdates für AM4-Boards*

Neues Bios für das Asus Prime B350M-A ist draußen. 

Version 0604
Update AGESA to 1.0.0.4a

PRIME B350M-A | Mainboards | ASUS Deutschland


----------



## darkpope (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Verfügbare Biosupdates für AM4-Boards*

Ich hole den Thread mal wieder nach oben, ich weiß nicht, ob er noch gepflegt wird. 
Asrock hat gestern neue Bios-Varianten für das Taichi und das Professional Gaminig veröffentlicht, für alle anderen Varianten haben sie die DOS-Version nachgeschoben. 
Die Beschreibung lautet: "Update Agesa Version string "SummitPI-AM4 1.0.0.4a""

X370 Taichi / Prof. Gaming / Fatality Gaming : 2.20
X370 Killer / Killer ac                                                 : 2.30
AB350-HDV                                                                    : 2.30
AB350M /AB350M Pro                                             : 2.40
AB350 Pro / AB350 Gaminig K4                          : 2.50

alle mit Datum 26.04.17 bzw. 04.05.17


----------

